# New tools



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Had some one break into my trailer and steel all my flat boxes and angles heads.

They left all the handles and stuff. I think they got scared off.

Insurance will hopefully be giving me a check to replace them.

I had drywall master before. They were ok. But im looking into columbia 

I was just wondering if the fatboys are worth the price.

Or if I should go tape tech. What do you guys prefer


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

Columbia all the way, I used to have tape techs but now run columbia fat boys, so much nicer. At least get the 10" fatboy, makes for a lot fewer trips to the pump the 12"FB isn't really necessary but I like mine. The columbias are crowned from the factory and have hinged doors which makes cleaning them easier. 
Sucks about your tools, did you have tool insurance?


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

saskataper said:


> Columbia all the way, I used to have tape techs but now run columbia fat boys, so much nicer. At least get the 10" fatboy, makes for a lot fewer trips to the pump the 12"FB isn't really necessary but I like mine. The columbias are crowned from the factory and have hinged doors which makes cleaning them easier.
> Sucks about your tools, did you have tool insurance?


Ya I do. 500 deduct but still worth it when your talking about that much they got my skywalkers too


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> Ya I do. 500 deduct but still worth it when your talking about that much they got my skywalkers too


Sorry to hear about your tools Smooth.. $500 Sounds like a small price to pay for such a large investment. Was your stilts insured too?


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Ill sell you a couple month old pair of skywalker 2.1s for 200 if your interested save you a few bucks


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

A smooth finish said:


> Had some one break into my trailer and steel all my flat boxes and angles heads.
> 
> They left all the handles and stuff. I think they got scared off.
> 
> ...


I've got a fatboy that I don't really use it too much unless the rooms are big, and open. It runs nice, but won't fit everywhere a normal sized box will. I really hate my Columbia angle heads though, and would never buy another. I'm going to set them aside as backups, and go back to Drywall Master.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I've got a fatboy that I don't really use it too much unless the rooms are big, and open. It runs nice, but won't fit everywhere a normal sized box will. I really hate my Columbia angle heads though, and would never buy another. I'm going to set them aside as backups, and go back to Drywall Master.


got an N star Mechanical 3.5 runs very nice, someone told me it is the best anglehead


----------



## Mudslinger (Mar 16, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> got an N star Mechanical 3.5 runs very nice, someone told me it is the best anglehead


I have one also, they do put out a nice finish. It's my favorite head when using continuous flow or air powered tools.:yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> got an N star Mechanical 3.5 runs very nice, someone told me it is the best anglehead


I use a 3.5" Northstar as well. After proper setup, it turned out to be an excellent head.

"Best"? Well..it's an opinion.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> I use a 3.5" Northstar as well. After proper setup, it turned out to be an excellent head.
> 
> "Best"? Well..it's an opinion.


Best as it does not fall off locks on to the Ball to me any head like that is the best

One guy dropped his and it was baked


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudslinger said:


> I have one also, they do put out a nice finish. It's my favorite head when using continuous flow or air powered tools.:yes:


U sling CFS..... what kinda setup...


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

sdrdrywall said:


> Ill sell you a couple month old pair of skywalker 2.1s for 200 if your interested save you a few bucks


Dont like them ?


Sure I might be interested in those.

Might be a bit im still waiting to hear from the insurance company.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

moore said:


> Sorry to hear about your tools Smooth.. $500 Sounds like a small price to pay for such a large investment. Was your stilts insured too?


Ya all my tools are as long as I have a picture and model number in my records


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that smooth. As for an answer to your question I cant tell you what is best but I can tell you what I have and have not been happy with.
Stay away from TT easy clean boxes. ( They leak).
TT boxes used to be great but it looks like they have lost the plot.

I have a Tape Pro box (Blue-Line) for you blokes. It runs great.

I also have a 12" marshaltown by Columbia, it runs good.

Angle heads.
I have 3.5" northstar and a 2.5" drywall master. Both are top class. Mind you as has already been mentioned the Northstar has a fantastic locking system.
Bazooka.
I have only ever used a Tape-Pro (Blue-Line) very happy.

Mudrunner, Love it :thumbsup:. But it does sound like they vary in there ability to handle muds of different thickness.

Hope this helps, Gaz.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> Dont like them ?
> 
> 
> Sure I might be interested in those.
> ...


No not for me.there here let me know whenever u want


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Best as it does not fall off locks on to the Ball to me any head like that is the best
> 
> One guy dropped his and it was baked


I wasn't thinking about the locking mechanism but you are correct.....it ain't falling off:thumbsup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

"I have 3.5" northstar and a 2.5" drywall master. Both are top class. Mind you as has already been mentioned the Northstar has a fantastic locking system."

This is my current system. 2.5" DM and 3.5" NS


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

A smooth finish said:


> Had some one break into my trailer and steel all my flat boxes and angles heads.
> 
> They left all the handles and stuff. I think they got scared off.
> 
> ...


I like to pull my 8'' fat boy out first :thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

I like the tt 12 easyclean, Its low profile feels nice, I just bent the tabs to stop the leaking, It doesn't hold as much and the bigger 12 tapepro or fat boy but its nice and light to run.

Even though I flush the last coat the mudrunners still handy for a preload with mud head first if that's your thing, I Also wouldn't be without the tapepro cp tube and heads.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I like the tt 12 easyclean, Its low profile feels nice, I just bent the tabs to stop the leaking, It doesn't hold as much and the bigger 12 tapepro or fat boy but its nice and light to run.
> 
> Even though I flush the last coat the mudrunners still handy for a preload with mud head first if that's your thing, I Also wouldn't be without the tapepro cp tube and heads.


what is the tt


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> I like the tt 12 easyclean, Its low profile feels nice, I just bent the tabs to stop the leaking, It doesn't hold as much and the bigger 12 tapepro or fat boy but its nice and light to run.
> 
> Even though I flush the last coat the mudrunners still handy for a preload with mud head first if that's your thing, I Also wouldn't be without the tapepro cp tube and heads.


o tt ....lol I have one. did not know you call it a tt hehehe I have a 12" tt and I like it:thumbup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like tape tech have a new design box as well, Holds more mud, Which seems to be popular feature, Not for me though, I don't think this one will leak.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Flat-Boxes/TapeTech-EasyClean-Flat-Box.html


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cazna said:


> Looks like tape tech have a new design box as well, Holds more mud, Which seems to be popular feature, Not for me though, I don't think this one will leak.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Flat-Boxes/TapeTech-EasyClean-Flat-Box.html


 wow...I like that 7" box


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

icerock drywall said:


> what is the tt


It's what sits under the bra:yes:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

cazna said:


> Looks like tape tech have a new design box as well, Holds more mud, Which seems to be popular feature, Not for me though, I don't think this one will leak.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Drywall-Flat-Boxes/TapeTech-EasyClean-Flat-Box.html


Looks like the power assist box, without the power assist.


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Square Foot said:


> Looks like the power assist box, without the power assist.


That's what I thought.


----------

